
The world’s most valuable resource is no longer oil, but data - pratap103
https://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21721656-data-economy-demands-new-approach-antitrust-rules-worlds-most-valuable-resource?fsrc=scn%2Ftw%2Fte%2Frfd%2Fpe
======
mtgx
Doesn't that also mean it's about time we start getting paid for the data we
generate as opposed to our data just being exploited by various companies for
their own profit alone?

I believe platforms such as Steemit.com will show the way towards this future,
and make the "Old World" of user data exploitation obsolete.

